
AI researchers get ready for a deathmatch with Doom gaming challenge - jonbaer
http://www.theverge.com/2016/4/22/11486164/ai-visual-doom-competition-cig-2016
======
sharemywin
can't help yourselves can you. look a shiny new toy let's teach it how to
kill. When "skynet" kills us all "it" can look back at this and say this was
the moment that really started it all....we'll that and the US drone program.
This is all tongue in cheek(kind of). But, I actually think it will be neat to
see what happens. especially if some of them learn to team up over time.

kind of reminds me of
[http://www.corewars.org/docs/evolving_warriors.html](http://www.corewars.org/docs/evolving_warriors.html)

